# New to site -- need help!!!



## the other capt. dan (Jun 23, 2008)

I just came accross this site, what a wealth of information!!

I need some help from you BBQ masters, on a matter that may deviate from this sites focus -- propane grills!

I consider myself a pretty proficient smoker/griller, currenly in the stable are:
Brunsfeld smoker w/firebox
3 water smokers
Weber Smokey Joe
Weber Q
Portable cast iron grill (like a firebox, but just for grilling and not so protable at 60+ lbs)
Stainless steel Magma charcoal AND gas grills for the boat
Bar-b-Chef three burner propane grill

I've learned a whole lot about smoking from my uncle who competes in Memphis in May and is currently a certified barbeque judge.

All that being said, I now need to replace my gas grill...

The Barb-b-Chef was the Barbeques Galore house brand when I bought it seven years ago.  It has been a great grill and can cook REALLY hot which makes it perfect for searing a nice fat ribeye.

Replacement parts are no longer available and I am looking to replace the grill withsomething in the $600 range.

My fear is that I but some fancy new grill but it won't cook as hot.  It's impossible to tell from reviews as they all seem to focus on features/warranty/sturdiness/etc and not on cooking ability.

Any advice out there before i just go nback to charcoal for my daily grilling needs?


----------



## richtee (Jun 23, 2008)

Wow... ANOTHER Capt Dan... Hmm... anyway... We're more about low and slow, bud...smoking. Many grillers here, but that's not the main line. We sear meats too...personally, I have an old propane grill I gutted, fill with lump and hot wood coals and use that. Oh  for the ocassional grilled steak or breast too.

Many here have grills, and I find charcoal to be the best way to go in this Dep't.

Any big grillers help out here?? It ain't me babe, no no no it ain't me yer lookin' for, babe...LOL


----------



## flyin'illini (Jun 23, 2008)

This one has a period after Capt   
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Welcome to the SMF!   Low and Slow here.  Come on in.


----------



## fatback joe (Jun 23, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.  

No help here, gave away my gasser about 3 years ago and have not missed it............not even once.


----------



## the other capt. dan (Jun 23, 2008)

Uh oh, didn't know there was another Capt. Dan on here.

I've been boating since I was a little kid and picked up the "Capt. Dan" nickname when I was 13 or so, it's stuck with me ever since and i use it as my log on name.  Hope I haven't created any confusion.

I realize this is a smoking forum, but most smokers are also grillers, thus I thought it would be a good place to field the question... if not, let's get back to smoking!


----------



## ron50 (Jun 23, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Dan. I have a Weber Summit which I think is outside of your price range. It does do a good job of grilling; I use it these days mostly for burgers, hot dogs and grilled veggies. 

It also has a great infared rottissere.

Before that I owned a smaller Weber gas grill and it last 20 years, producing respectable meals. Any Weber grill that fits your budget should do a nice job.

Hope that helps.


----------



## walking dude (Jun 23, 2008)

uh...........no


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 23, 2008)

There are alot of gas grills that will fit your budget. I would look for either stainless or brass burners with a lifetime warranty but be sure to save the receipt. I kinda like the stainless exteriors too. I have about a 12 year old Webber here at my house and parts are still available for it. I have a Charbroil commercial series at camp and its about 4 years old and has the lifetime burner warranty.


----------



## buckeye024 (Jun 23, 2008)

You want a good all around gas grill that gets HOT? 

Infrared is what you want. They can get very hot (over 700 degrees) but don't dry out the meat beacuse its not a direct flame. Flare ups are also kept to a minimum. They really are the best.

One company had a patent on the technology but it expired, I think, last year. Over the next couple of years you'll see a slew of them from different companies. Several have come out this year.

Home depot carries the 'Charbroil Red' which are pretty good. They range from $600 to $900 depending on the # of zones (size) you want.

Here's a great article about it: http://bbq.about.com/b/2008/03/04/char-broil-red.htm


----------



## the other capt. dan (Jun 23, 2008)

I'll check out the Weber offerings, I may be inclined to go with the weber 22" Performer.  Charcoal with the ease of gas lighting.  Sounds like a good combo.


----------



## meowey (Jun 23, 2008)

Welcome to SMF!  


Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## seboke (Jun 23, 2008)

*USED* to be grillers..

Welcome to the forum tho!


----------



## shooterrick (Jun 23, 2008)

Welcome Capt.  Familiar name here.  I will try and keep you two straight.
I grill also but smoke my main thing.  I agree with rich.  I prefere the charcoal grills for there ability and flavoir.  Gas grills have always left me wanting in the flavor department.


----------



## flyin'illini (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks for the name mod.  It will help me keep you two straight.


----------



## walking dude (Jun 25, 2008)

here here glen.........


----------



## coyote (Jun 25, 2008)

your avitar could not be as cute and evil at the same time as the real capt dan.

and it be a gasser you want to be searing with..I am sure the BTU rating can lead you in the right direction. the higher the better for searing.you might have the instructions for the old gasser laying in a draw someplace..try and match the btus are even go higher in btus..
welcome to de club....


----------



## bbqgoddess (Jun 25, 2008)

ditto used to be grillers, and ditto the welcome! I am not even touching the name mod...lots of mods in here I believe this is the first name mod I have come across


----------



## starsfaninco (Jun 25, 2008)

there are some of us who grill too.  I also have a grill that's a little out of your price range (Vermont Castings VCS-5016) from a company that just went bankrupt (VC is owned by CFM who also makes the GOSM).  That being said, the webber stuff is awesome and you should be able to find something in your price range.  Other than that, I don't have much experience with gas grills as I converted from mesquite wood when I moved out of Texas.

Good luck though and don't let the smoking 'purests' discourage you.  We don't always have time to wait 12 hours for good grub :)


----------



## norrell6 (Jun 25, 2008)

Bought a Thermos Stainless 4 burner grill from Target 2 years ago. Have seen a similar grill there recently but was called Charbroil. Any way, this has been the best gas grill that I have ever had. It has very thick cast iron grates with stainless drip plates over the burners. I leaver it outside all year with no cover and there is not one blemish on this grill. I use it at least twice a week all year long. You have to season the grill (mainly just the grates) but once you do, totally nonstick inside. I think this grill was on sale for $400 when we bought it. If you can find one or one like it I would say make sure it has cast iron grates (not enamel coated cast iron). Cast Iron grates help reach those high temps and then maintain heat better. That's my $.02 worth.


----------



## kookie (Jun 25, 2008)

Welcome to the site...............Lots of good grills out there...............I like my new Char-griller gasser...............They just started to make gas grills...........


----------



## deltadude (Jun 25, 2008)

Not sure I can add much, most info already covered.

I have weber genesis silver B.  10 years old.  So far I have replaced:

1 set of porcelain/cast iron grills
2 sets of burner tubes
1 grill basket
1 ignition

I have added to the weber
1 rotisserie
1 smoke box with smaller grill

What is my point, PARTS are available.  I can go to several local stores, order online, or order directly from weber parts.

You can't go wrong with a weber gas grill.


----------



## vlap (Jun 25, 2008)

Head over to Sams. They have a grill there that is part of their line. Both my father and a friend have it and it produces some incredible heat. I wouldn't mind having one myself. Once I get back into a home and out of this apt. I will have one asap.


----------



## waysideranch (Jun 25, 2008)

Welcome Virginia Dan.


----------

